# O/T Do I need this?



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

How many of you besides BillH and MartyB have 1:1 "toy" cars? I had a 68 mustang in high school, and later a V8 Monza, and i miss them.

I tried to contact this guy (just a few miles from me) so i could go look at it last night, but no luck.

Hey Bill, how serious is the rust?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=008&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=180136944097&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*No! Pass*

Car was originally red. Note the faded to salmon carpet and some red peaking from behind the door seal at the pass A pillar. Tunes begone, the steering column behind the ignition slug looks kinda beat. Pass visor broke from too many mascara checks! LOL

RR 1/4 looks like it was wanged. The pass door is way high and the body lines are noticably off. The rust is a thru and thru as evidenced in the latter inner trunk pic. Those three white dots are not the belt of Orion. Dat be daylight shining thru. 

Naturally anything is fixable, but I would have some serious saftey concerns about the "melanoma" around the pass, rear control arm, forward mount. Pic 5 I think. Most detroit iron will rattle down the road with crap fallin' off or missing but ya just never know what will happen when you got the tires lit and the steering locked out. LOL!

I also see a goober schlobber pan repair in pic 6 and the muffs are starting to rot from the inside out - Note the carbon towards the rear seam where moisture collects in the low spot.

In pic 7 we see another thru and thru and throughout most of the pics, the floor pan looks kinda crusty with several apparent thru and thrus lurking. The upshot of a holy pan is the water that passes buy all the ancient window seals can run out and she wont be as moldy or hard to dry out when wet.

Just had fresh collector gaskets installed @ the header flange. Bright white gasket with the wrong silicone! See the finger smear of Black RTV? That should be orange ultra copper high heat RTV if you expect them to last more than a week or two! 

Personally I'd scroll on. Would I advise a customer to buy this car?...Never! Is it worth 2.5? Probably. Would you spend 25-30k restoring it to an 18k value? Definately!

She's a down and dirty runner. (as evidenced by the "spray whatever's not movin' " in the engine compartment pics) Still one would have to assume it'd be a handfull if ya got that 351 tuned up to that 410 rear.

Sorta depends on what you want. She'll nickel and dime ya as a runner and kill ya on fuel. A full on resto would be prohibitive IMHO. I'm sure I'll take a beating on this from all the Ford faithful. Just let me curl into the fetal position before y'all start kickin' me.

Mike, If ya still got the fever and find something local (Pac NW), I'll gladly go scout it with you. :thumbsup:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Geez Bill...
You are just calling it as you see it.
Might be a great car for someone that has time and energy to do the work themselves.
To pay someone else to do it would kill your wallet....
(Unless of course you can afford that sort of thing...)

Scott


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

After looking through the pics, I have to concur with Bill. That car would be a hell of a lot of work. It would be a hell of a nice car after but it would have to be a matter of wanting to keep the car forever because you'd never get the money you'd have to sink into it back out of it. Kinda like buying an original Aurora orange Charger in C3 and restoring it. Yeah it'd be pretty,but not worth a whole lot.

BTW: I'm a Ford guy who always liked the 70's Torinos (I had a '76 Elite) and I'd pass on that one.


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

I had a 62 Chevy II hard top in high school, bought another 65 Chevy II SS at the bone yard and parted it out to make an SS clone.
It had a 400 c.i. small block, turbo 400 trans with a B&M Star "Ratchet" shifter and was just scarry fast in a city block, would not corner worth a crap, and was undependable as hell.... Needed something dependable to get to work so I sold it  

If I only had a wayback machine  
Zig


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

I had a 66 'Stang convertable. 289, 4 on the floor and factory air. Had to sell it as it was "dollering" me to death. Also had a 72 Dodge Deamon. Dodge's equivelent of the Road Runner I believe. Holly 4 barrel, hurst shifter, can't rember the engine size but it was big. Passed everything but gas stations. Kid I sold it to had his girl friend total it a month after he bought it from me. Now I have a mini van. <sigh>

Later thenostalgic Rockinator


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I believe you could have had another dollarer with this one. As an owner of a 1:1 mid life crisis El Camino, be patient, save up some extra bucks and just keep looking. You''ll find a good one some day. Most likey in an unexpected place to boot.  rr


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

In the past I have had several toys, including a '59 MGA, a '67 Sunbeam Tiger (289) and a '63 Mercedes 190D (I later turbocharged it).

In '92 I bought a black '86 Cougar XR-7 Turbo. I absolutely loved that car for it's exceptional balance and handling, especially after mounting better rims tires struts/shocks and lowering it 1.5". Unfortunatly I my job kept me traveling too much to finish the other mods I had intended for it and I sold it in '02. 

Then last year I was driving by a "Buy here, Pay here" lot and saw a white '88 XR-7. I almost caused a serious accident turning into the lot. 5.0 liter V8, GST ground effects package, only 85k mi. and obviously garage kept. I bought it on the spot and have been working on all the the plans I used to have for the '86. I've already converted it to 11" disks on the front and ready to convert to 10" disks on the rear.

Future plans include: 347 stroker block with GT40X (aluminum) heads, Cobra intake, 24 lb injectors, 5-speed manual, Cobra IRS, Griggs racing SLA front suspension and a Cobra rear wing. I've dubbed it Project Eliminator.


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

Cars I should have kept, 63 Nova ss, 64 Impala ss, 65 Mustang, 66 Elcamino ss, 67 GTO, 69 Firebird, 62 Comet, 67 Chevelle ss.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

TheRockinator said:


> I had a 66 'Stang convertable. 289, 4 on the floor and factory air. Had to sell it as it was "dollering" me to death. Also had a 72 Dodge Deamon. *Dodge's equivelent of the Road Runner I believe*. Holly 4 barrel, hurst shifter, can't rember the engine size but it was big. Passed everything but gas stations. Kid I sold it to had his girl friend total it a month after he bought it from me. Now I have a mini van. <sigh>
> 
> Later thenostalgic Rockinator


The Demon was actually Dodge's sister car to the Plymouth Duster. Dodge's sister car to the Plymouth Roadrunner was the Charger.  

I have a 2000 Pontiac T/A WS6 so I kind of am driving my favorite car to this point. I still miss my bright red '93 Formula, however.

'doba


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I have a '65 Impala hardtop coupe. 283, 2bbl, PG, pretty much the way Grandma ordered it except for the Chevy Rally wheels and the cheap gauges. It's been repainted in the original color and it's pretty much loaded with Bondo.

http://mywebpages.comcast.net/rwurtz/car5.htm

At the moment, it needs a heater core, the cooling system to be flushed, and a couple of tires, among other things. I got all kinds of plans for it but no kinds of money... 

mking, I always liked the idea of smallblock Monzas and Vegas...

--rick


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I had A '74 Javelin. 401 cubic inches, possie rear, Chrysler torque command trans, Holley carb. AMC was famous for using parts from where ever they could get them LOL. Bought it in '76. It too could not pass a gas station. Then one day, a IDIOT backed out of a driveway right in front of me. Put my head through the windshield, bent the right side of the frame back about 6 inches, and then had the nerve to try to sue me for the accident. That was a great car while it lasted. Now I have a 2002 Grand Prix and a 99 Ford Ranger.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I almost lost my 65' Buick Skylark last Friday night, I was driving in the left hand lane and some moron in a mini-van (no, it wasn't Rockinator  ) decided he didn't need to look left before turning or signal because he obviously had to get to the McDonalds in a hurry. 

My drum brakes were just barely enough, along with my horn and my screaming expletives through both open windows to get this idiot to wake up. He makes it into his turn lane and we both are stopped at the light, where he tries to throw up that feeble "I guess I screwed up" hand wave and I light him up like a roman candle for almost bending my 42 old sweetheart. 

Man my heart was pounding.....


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I once had a VW kit car ... yeah, it was a joke, but I was in High school and the thing was a blast. It had one of those Rolls front ends, a big chrome t shifter handle and a decent stereo. I was 17 and it was the my first car.

About 6-8 months after I bought it, the oil pressure gauge died, and it being my first car I wasn't bright enough to check the oil enough ... so you guessed it. BLAM! I'm driving down a hill and my engine blows, flames were flying..smoke everywhere.. wild stuff.

It capped off the worst week of my young life... My girlfriend dumped me when she went off to college over seas, I got fired for the first and only time in my life, and my car blew up. I was so pissed off I took the jack and bashed out all the windows, ripped out the stereo, cleaned out the glove box and walked about 7 miles home.
I called a VW repair shop and told them they could have the car, they just had to go and get it. 

The summer of 83 was a bummer.... until I scored front section seats to the Police Synchronicity show in Philly. I brought along a girl much cuter than my old girlfriend, had a great time at the show and wound up hooking up with the girl a for a few months. 

So, the summer ended well ... for sure. 
I went off to school to resume my educational pursuit of girls, booze and music ... all three were my majors. 


I'd do it all over again in a heartbeat... although I'd probably skip over the next car I bought... a bright bannana yellow 74 Monte Carlo.

I was pimpin' for sho


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

*Bad enuff to be ruff on slot sellers...*

Now it's on to badmouthing 1:1 auctions? I could see if the starting price was astronomical, but that price was not out of line for a very restorable looking CJ. I gotta agree with Scott, that was some real hip-shootin' there.

I worked in the salvage industry for 23 years, 18 of those for a 1:1 collector that had cars that'd make your head spin. I had a '66 Mustang, given to me by my grandfather, the original owner. The black carpet was faded to a brownish-pink, just like that pic. To say that is red paint on the A-pillar is way off, there is a red cast throughout the pic, probably due to the camera/pc. The fella did say it was repainted, and did say it has rust. And there is black (and red, and blue, etc) hi-temp RTV on the market, Permatex happens to make theirs orange.

Those pics don't say alot. Old iron is getting harder and costlier to find, let the guys touch base and go from there, it can't hurt and might end up in to happy people and another restored piece on the road.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I had a 70 Nova that cost me an arm and a leg to get Mechanically in shape. NEW engine, rebuilt posi rear end, we re-did the front end and lots and lots of stuff. My Nova never made it to paint and just kept me aggravated the whole time as it was not getting done like planned.

A guy at works friend bought my Nova and has now pulled the engine, posi and went all big block with it. He spent some serious cash. Happy ending for my Nova from California. This thing didn't look like much but, was almost completly rust free and the body was very straight. There are lots of cars out there and the best ones to restor are RUST FREE as they are much easier to work on and will give you a long lasting Hot Rod. 










It started to turn into a real Money Pit after about 4 years so, I sold it about 1 1/2 years ago. There is a reason why old cars all fixed up go for about $15,000. 

My friend just bought a SS 68 Camaro off of E-Bay for $18,000 and still had a few minor things it needed to have done to it. Heck, We met up for the Good Guys show at Kansas City Speedway and luckily his brother lives near. The front bearing was going out and we had to fix his new (sweet car) Camaro. Old cars are a LOT of work and $$$$

If you want a good one....in my opinion....Plop down the money for a restored Hot Rod but, first have it checked out by a mechanic.

Slot Cars are much easier to work on. lol

Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

O.K. this thread made me think about the Good Guys show...gonna drop some pictures in here from it...









































































That Blue boxy Element next to my friends Camaro is mine. Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

More....









































































Try and make it to as many local shows as possible. There are a couple bars in Omaha that have a show too. One on Wed. and one on Thurs.

I missed it this year but, will plan on going next year. Good Guys has a show in Iowa some time and maybe we can make that show? Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Pics said enough*

Would you be less annoyed if I prefaced every comment with the "It appears..." disclaimer. Or should I have my posts screened by a lawyer to prevent literal nit picking? We got a problem I need to know about?

Nice resume. Would you like a copy of mine? I wont subject the board to a litany of 30 yrs in automotive production from A to Z or the hows, whys and here-to-fores of what my hypothesis/conclusions are based on. I've resurrected a plethora of these hotrod wanna be piles to put bread on my table. Mike knows all that. Uh... Dat would be why he asked me!  

I'm not bashing the seller, I'm just looking at another crusty bucket, a "so called good deal", for a good friend who works hard for his money. Then his wife spends it all on shoes!

Ya know this would be alot easier if I could talk to the car. Put it on the phone! LOL (shop humor) Maam, please hold the phone up to the tailpipe!

It is what it is no more no less. My off the hip opinions are just that based on a pile of pics. I see a melanoma money pit, you see a diamond in the rough. Agreed it is both. Still I stand behind my Magic Eightball evaluation. (more shop humor) 

Xerox=photocopy, Kleenex=tissue, Permatex=sealer. Get it?

Yeah the blue silicone is nice for toilets and bathroom fixtures...Oh!.... and anything automotive you want to have leak or repair again! Might just as well use Elmer's rubber cement. Anyone who uses it will be fired... immediatly. Any one know why it was never allowed in any shop I ever worked in?  

Black is very reliable to a point, pans, intakes, waterpumps...Go ahead and use regular black RTV on exhaust if ya need the practice and have a spare set of gaskets. If you use anything but orange ultra copper on exhaust you will be fired... after you do it correctly of course.

Then there are the rocket scientists that use furnace cement. I charge hourly for chiseling that gunk off during an exhaust R&I. :thumbsup: 

Use the right stuff the first time, no exceptions. Time is money, no comebacks!

BTW front bumper or brackets look wanged and the core support is suspiciously wrinkled. :tongue:


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Bill I use the copper myself, well, I did cuz I don't play big cars no more unless I gotta fix mine or the wife's. But there is hi-temp black on the market, and I've seen plenty of guys use it for headers simply because they didn't want "orange crap" showing all over the place in their big dollar engine compartment. We did install headers before Ultra Copper was on the market without issues, it's all in the prep work (and a light coating of grease on the mating surfaces). We learned stuff like that from guys who used to renew cranks while they were still in the car.  


Like you said, I see a diamond in the rough on that one, but the quality of those pics didn't do a whole lot for it good or bad. I just don't see nuthin' wrong with getting a 3d look if it's close.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

wow, what a cool bunch of pic Bob... thanks for posting them
IS anyone else here hooked on the RM Classic Car auctions on ESPN Classic? 
I love that show.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I have a very rusted out '67 Dodge Charger sitting in the downstairs garage.....maybe someday I'll do something with it. Oh wait, there are still original Aurora and Tyco slot cars I don't have yet.....LOL!!!
I do have a 2002 Roush 360R Mustang I drive everyday. I took first place in the 1974-2006 Modified Mustang class yesterday at a car show in Pinnacle, NC. I'll try to post a picture or two.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Here are a few pics....

Bob Weichbrodt
"PowerTour"
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Been in the same position Mike...*

With a car in similar condition and most of the same types of things were wrong with it. About 15 years ago my Uncle gave me his 62 Chevy Impala 4-door. I was thrilled. You should have seen me on the victory lap through the neighborhood... my wife just shaking her head and thumbing through the phonebook for the number at Bellvue Mental Hospital!!! I didn't care, but since I have no tools, no garage, and can't really fix my own car, I had to ask somebody who'd had some experience. My untrained eye saw me "Cherry Bombing" the hiways and byways of New England. Or sitting in a lawnchair looking on like a pseudo "Chip Foose" at a hot rod show as car guys drooled over my '62. My mechanic on the other hand, put it to me differently. He said Dave... "this is a *really really * nice _old car_... a classic". *BUT... * "It's also a bottomless money bucket". He asked me how much money I could afford to lay into it, when would I like to be driving it (safely), did I have my own tools, and did I know how to use them? My answers were... not much, this week, no, and no. All 4 were the wrong answers. Bubble Bursted!  ....It then became very clear that it all came down to time, know-how, resources, and money. Everything that needed to be fixed ... needed to be fixed. Everything that was questionable... would soon need to be fixed. Everything I _wanted_ to be done... would remain leftover until the car could stand on it's own, be driven safely, and pass DMV inspection. What did I do? I sold it to a "real" car guy and gave the money to my Uncle. Last I heard the car was still running (sometimes). It was now a labor of love for a guy who knew how to keep it on the road, could deal with the nature of the beast, and had the cash to spare (sometimes). The fact that it was still going to be kept on the road did my Uncle's heart good and I now know what my own level of tolerance is when it comes to "toys". nd


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Rawafx said:


> Here are a few pics....
> 
> Bob Weichbrodt
> "PowerTour"
> Winston-Salem, NC


Nice ride....Very Nice! That is one tricked out Mustang. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Here is a fixer upper all metal Willys....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...RK:MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=150139302499&rd=1,1

Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Well Spoken 'Nuther*



tjd241 said:


> With a car in similar condition and most of the same types of things were wrong with it. About 15 years ago my Uncle gave me his 62 Chevy Impala 4-door. I was thrilled. You should have seen me on the victory lap through the neighborhood... my wife just shaking her head and thumbing through the phonebook for the number at Bellvue Mental Hospital!!! I didn't care, but since I have no tools, no garage, and can't really fix my own car, I had to ask somebody who'd had some experience. My untrained eye saw me "Cherry Bombing" the hiways and byways of New England. Or sitting in a lawnchair looking on like a pseudo "Chip Foose" at a hot rod show as car guys drooled over my '62. My mechanic on the other hand, put it to me differently. He said Dave... "this is a *really really * nice _old car_... a classic". *BUT... * "It's also a bottomless money bucket". He asked me how much money I could afford to lay into it, when would I like to be driving it (safely), did I have my own tools, and did I know how to use them? My answers were... not much, this week, no, and no. All 4 were the wrong answers. Bubble Bursted!  ....It then became very clear that it all came down to time, know-how, resources, and money. Everything that needed to be fixed ... needed to be fixed. Everything that was questionable... would soon need to be fixed. Everything I _wanted_ to be done... would remain leftover until the car could stand on it's own, be driven safely, and pass DMV inspection. What did I do? I sold it to a "real" car guy and gave the money to my Uncle. Last I heard the car was still running (sometimes). It was now a labor of love for a guy who knew how to keep it on the road, could deal with the nature of the beast, and had the cash to spare (sometimes). The fact that it was still going to be kept on the road did my Uncle's heart good and I now know what my own level of tolerance is when it comes to "toys". nd


Great anecdote Nuther!

Our country has been over run with rod-itis. The "insta-rod" scripted build and resto shows have whipped america into a frenzy. Any goon can build a beauty with gobs of capital, straight replacement skins/parts, and a minion of behind the scenes worker ants to keep all your ducks in a row.  

I love the time lapse sequences LMAO. Would that it were so! snicker. 

Bobzilla made an excellent point, start with the straightest thing you can find/afford and you'll be miles ahead.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Ok here is a no BS story I got from my Dad 

My grandfather had a Model A or was it a Model T. Damn the memory. They use to drive from Baltimore MD to the hills of PA. One sunny Sunday on the way home a rod bearing went out and the car was clanging away. My Dad said grandad dropped the oil pan without spilling any oil. Took the rod cap off. Cut the tongue of his shoe out then cut it down to fit the rod. Tightened everything up, put the oil pan back up fired the beast up and drove home.

Now thats cool 

Roger Corrie


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

vaBcHRog said:


> Ok here is a no BS story I got from my Dad
> 
> My grandfather had a Model A or was it a Model T. Damn the memory. They use to drive from Baltimore MD to the hills of PA. One sunny Sunday on the way home a rod bearing went out and the car was clanging away. My Dad said grandad dropped the oil pan without spilling any oil. Took the rod cap off. Cut the tongue of his shoe out then cut it down to fit the rod. Tightened everything up, put the oil pan back up fired the beast up and drove home.
> 
> ...


DAMN...... 

Wes


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

bobhch said:


> More....



Cool pics thanks. Now, this one is giving me an idea. I'm sure anyone who reads this can guess what it is.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Here is a picture of the engine compartment.

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*"I hate walkin'!" Another hijacking.*

I believe ya Roger! One of my early mechanical mentors, and still a close friend, told a similar story. Returning from eastern WA, his VW bus tossed a rod bearing at the top of the Cascades. 

Big John yanked the motor on a deserted spur road, whittled a piece of his belt into a make shift bearing and sailed home.

Necessity is the mother of invention! Although not as dramatic, I've sailed home on a rusty paper clip (found on the side of the road) polished it up on the asphalt and jammed in the radiator/fan switch loom of an old overheating Audi. Got water out of a nearby swamp using the windshield washer bottle. Strangely also in the Cascades!?

Whittled a branch into a curved fishing stick to retreive a dropped shift coupling pin and retainer from the deepest depths of of a VW Baja's service tunnel. Spent about two hours blindly stick fishin' like a chimp at a termite mound till I finally got the prize. Fortunatly the kids had left some bubble gum in the glove box or that car might still be sitting 60 miles out in the Olympics 300ft up a shale wash. 

Drunker than six sailors on leave one night, My bud J-dub and I got tossed at closing. In our early twenties, we had probably drank our age that night. JW stuck the key in his girlfriends VW Dasher and the whole headlight circuit/loom let all the smoke out of the wires. We fell out of the car choking and laughing hysterically lying on the parking lot with smoke boiling out of the car. After regaining our composure John realized that ole what's her name needed the Dasher in the morning for work and started to panic. So at about 0300 hrs I calmly ripped out the high end, big guage stereo wires and wired up the head and tail lights direct to the battery. Used the after market toggle switch from the long busted foglights and we we're rollin home thru south Seattle by 3:45. Good thing I had my leatherman, but I rekon nail clippers would have worked. There was barely enough wire to pull it off and the hotlead for the taillights ran over the front seat backrest out the window and under the hood. Crammed the exposed wire in the fender to cowl seam cuz we didnt want the cops to see it. LOL! 

His woman freaked when she saw her car. She hated my guts anyway so nuthin lost. When she hollered what the hell I went and did that for, I hollered back, "Cuz I hate walkin'!" Then I passed out on the kitchen floor and broke Cindy Puss's (her cat's) designer water dish. Needlees to say John boy and I werent allowed to play together anymore.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

:tongue: One time at Band Camp.......lol Can't beat those stories Bill. I just had to keep fixing my 66 Mustang that I had my Senior Year in High School (1983). Paid $600.00 for it. The paint was Fantastic....Bondo bucket done up to sell. 

I did let some girl have my High School ring one night when I was Drunk. She lived about 45 min. away in a small town. When I figured out we were not going steady...went to that town to get my ring back. Well folks drive 45 min on the highway your exhaust tends to get hot. No real problem unless you just put on Air Shocks and the lines are plastic. Dooooooooooooooooough $#@&^%*$$+*

Who routed those lines? Me. The Air Shocks on my last car 72 Duster were Hurst and had metal lines. Well anyways.....these huge tires I just stuffed under the rear quarter panels were scraping on the wheel well and tearing the bondo right out...Dang it.

This is a small town and my car ran a little loud. Soooooo when I finally got into town I pulled into a closed...late, late, late now because I was driving slow to save as much of my bondo as possible, Gas station. Luckily I had enough play in the plastic lines to re-route and fix the melted lines and pumped her back with air. Yes!

Now to get my ring back....Vrooooooooooom, vrooooooooom, vrooooooooom down main street looking for this girls house from rough directions written on a small piece of paper and reading it by the street lights. Wrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr (police lights blinking) Wrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 2 police cars blocked me in a parking lot, as I was turning around and asked me what I was doing. I told them and they told me that lots of people live in the top part of the business buildings on main street and my car was to loud for this time of night. O.K. Officer I was just leaving. No ticket was given and I headed home without my ring. What a waste of time...........Oh Dang!!

Ring, Ring, Ring...my Dad called me the next day (parents are divorced) and asked me what I was doing in Tekamah last night so late.....What Dad...uuuum how did you know? My Uncle has a farm near this little town (I lived here until I was 5 and we moved to the city) and he had his police scanner on....Busted. Told him the deal-e-o........ I did end up getting my Ring back. It just sits in my dresser collecting dust now.

I loved that Mustang *R.I.P.*(Rustang)....those were the days!

Bob...zilla


----------

